# Sedona Summit view questions



## heathpack (Nov 26, 2019)

We don’t own at Sedona Summit or with Diamond.  We’re at the resort now on an exchange through SFX.  We like our room but we (reasonably) have no red rock view.

What does it take to get a red rock view?  Can owners book them?  We’d like to come back Thanksgiving week next year and are considering setting up an exchange request through TUG marketplace.  I just have no clue as to what owners can book, what premium they “pay” for the red rock view, and therefore was is reasonable for me to suggest in exchange.

Thanks.


----------



## youppi (Nov 27, 2019)

You should walk around the resort and spot the building and room number that have a red rock view.

There is 3 sections :
Summit section are building 1 to 19
Mesa section are building 20 to 31
Sunset section are building 32 to 41
You can find the map at this url https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fEbpL-xcVWHw-SsDfmKu1Nu3HdgbZIG4

I don't know if a deeded owner can book any of those sections or he is limited to the section he owns. I don't know if they have fix unit or float and if it float if they can request a specific unit.

A points member can book any of those sections. Only Platinum and Gold level members can request a specific room but DRI doesn't guaranteed they will have it. Everybody points members can put special request like a specific view or low/high floor or close to a pool but DRI doesn't guaranteed that any special request will be granted.

For your information,
The US Collection trust owns 71% of Sedona Summit (spread over all sections).
The Hawaii Collection trust owns 7.13% of Sedona Summit (only Sunset section)
The California Collection trust owns x% of Sedona Summit (only Sunset section)
The remaining units are own by deeded owners and DRI


----------



## klpca (Nov 27, 2019)

We went over New Years last year and when we were checking in, we were near a woman who was having an absolute *screaming meltdown* about her view. She had rented from an owner through VRBO. Their photos included red rock views. Her unit did not have any views, and the front desk couldn't/wouldn't move them. She was saying that her parents were seniors would couldn't get around well. The front desk and the manager were consistent with their message, views were limited, and preference was given to owners who were occupying their unit (and that sounded like that was an unofficial favor vs policy), and they were at full occupancy. I had called before check in and was pretty sure that we wouldn't get a view, so we requested something with few stairs (because of the ice) and something private. We had a nice unit that backed up to 89, but there was a hill and a wall, so we had no road noise. Of course it was cold so our windows were always closed.

Looking at the map linked by Youppi, I think that we were in building 6. Based upon what I saw/heard, I wouldn't count on a view.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 27, 2019)

My understanding is that exchange guests are almost always put in units south of Navoti Drive while the units with views are north of that road.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 27, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> My understanding is that exchange guests are almost always put in units south of Navoti Drive while the units with views are north of that road.



Sure but you understand that I’m at the resort now and I am aware of where the red rock view units are located?  And that I’m not looking to exchange through an exchange company?  

I’m looking to have an owner book a unit with a view, add me as their guest and then I book them something at a resort I own.  That’s what is meant by a “an exchange through the TUG marketplace” aka a private exchange.

The concept in this instance is predicated by the question: can owners of weeks or points book a unit with a red rock view, and if they can, will that view transfer to me as a guest?  If they are booking with points, what (if any) premium does it cost them?

I’ve stayed three times now at Sedona Summit on exchange-company exchanges and once we were placed in a unit north of Navoti Dr.  The other two times I’ve gotten exactly what I requested- a ground floor room on account of traveling with bikes.  Both were holiday weeks (Thanksgiving) and I wouldn’t even request a red rock view.  However I’d pay (in exchange value) a premium if I could exchange privately into a red rock view.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 27, 2019)

klpca said:


> We went over New Years last year and when we were checking in, we were near a woman who was having an absolute *screaming meltdown* about her view. She had rented from an owner through VRBO. Their photos included red rock views. Her unit did not have any views, and the front desk couldn't/wouldn't move them. She was saying that her parents were seniors would couldn't get around well. The front desk and the manager were consistent with their message, views were limited, and preference was given to owners who were occupying their unit (and that sounded like that was an unofficial favor vs policy), and they were at full occupancy. I had called before check in and was pretty sure that we wouldn't get a view, so we requested something with few stairs (because of the ice) and something private. We had a nice unit that backed up to 89, but there was a hill and a wall, so we had no road noise. Of course it was cold so our windows were always closed.
> 
> Looking at the map linked by Youppi, I think that we were in building 6. Based upon what I saw/heard, I wouldn't count on a view.



Does not sound promising.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 27, 2019)

klpca said:


> We went over New Years last year and when we were checking in, we were near a woman who was having an absolute *screaming meltdown* about her view. She had rented from an owner through VRBO. Their photos included red rock views. Her unit did not have any views, and the front desk couldn't/wouldn't move them. She was saying that her parents were seniors would couldn't get around well. The front desk and the manager were consistent with their message, views were limited, and preference was given to owners who were occupying their unit (and that sounded like that was an unofficial favor vs policy), and they were at full occupancy. I had called before check in and was pretty sure that we wouldn't get a view, so we requested something with few stairs (because of the ice) and something private. We had a nice unit that backed up to 89, but there was a hill and a wall, so we had no road noise. Of course it was cold so our windows were always closed.
> 
> Looking at the map linked by Youppi, I think that we were in building 6. Based upon what I saw/heard, I wouldn't count on a view.



Does not sound promising.


----------



## echino (Nov 28, 2019)

I guess Hyatt Piñon Pointe is your best bet for the red rock views. That property is all fixed weeks / fixed units. Only a small fraction of units there have good red rock views though. If you find someone who owns a red rock view unit during a week you want to go, you will then be guaranteed that exact unit and view (under HRPP reservation only). I own four units there with red rock views, but they are all in March, so that would not help you for Thanksgiving.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 28, 2019)

echino said:


> I guess Hyatt Piñon Pointe is your best bet for the red rock views. That property is all fixed weeks / fixed units. Only a small fraction of units there have good red rock views though. If you find someone who owns a red rock view unit during a week you want to go, you will then be guaranteed that exact unit and view (under HRPP reservation only). I own four units there with red rock views, but they are all in March, so that would not help you for Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 15176



The views are secondary to the location for the purposes of this trip.  I like the mountain biking just fine from Pinon Pointe, but I like it even better from Sedona Summit.  I’m ok with just exchanging in to Sedona Summit and getting no view, if that’s what’s going to happen.  I just was wondering if I *could* get a red rock view at the Summit.


----------

